# Guy eats an entire jar of Nutella.



## ElectricDoodie (Jul 5, 2011)

Delicious?


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jul 5, 2011)

fat


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 5, 2011)

bluecloe45 said:


> fat



not unobese


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 5, 2011)

fail :fp


----------



## ilikecubing (Jul 5, 2011)

Even though I LOVE nutella but this is kinda gross


----------



## emolover (Jul 5, 2011)

I want to see what his poop looks like the next day.


----------



## Drake (Jul 5, 2011)

Me to, but hmm... It would be a challenge that i would do with a friend, but after a wile it should be like hmmm....


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Jul 5, 2011)

emolover said:


> I want to see what his poop looks like the next day.


 
He's a professional competitive eater, and has a Q&A section on his YouTube, where he will answer anything. That was one of the questions he answered.


----------



## Bapao (Jul 5, 2011)

Awesome post, thanks for sharing that bruv 

I've actually managed to get this sh*t sorted several times over the past years. Prior THC consumption makes it kind of an "easy" feat though. So I guess I was cheating...this guy seems to be sober, albeit slightly "driven" *wink*...


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 5, 2011)

I love Nutella, but this was not that fun to watch.


----------



## choza244 (Jul 5, 2011)

oh, that man is a monster, I just entered in that "interactive seminar" that appeared in the recommended videos and saw him eat 3 hamburguers in less than 2 mins LOL


----------



## Edward (Jul 5, 2011)

http://tubedubber.com/#OENU9ZMEeww:KT0FFp4uPqo:0:100:0:0:true


----------



## ianography (Jul 5, 2011)

Why don't you guys like this? It's hilarious!


----------



## Andreaillest (Jul 5, 2011)

Furious pete! This guy. <3
Nutella. :tu
And he's actually far from being fat:


----------



## Selkie (Jul 5, 2011)

I think you have actually managed to find someone that goes through chocolate spread quicker than my wife seems to


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Jul 5, 2011)

lol Suddenly, I don't feel hungry anymore....... This dude is a madman in a good way.


----------



## qqwref (Jul 5, 2011)

I agree wholeheartedly with this video. :tu


----------



## cubingbrazil (Jul 5, 2011)

FATSO


----------



## cubersmith (Jul 5, 2011)

qqwref said:


> I agree wholeheartedly with this video. :tu


 
That makes 2 :3


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jul 5, 2011)

Him eating the pound of butter is insane as well.


----------



## Zarxrax (Jul 5, 2011)

ew, nutella is so gross


----------



## 4EverCuber (Jul 5, 2011)

"that is disgusting" Russell Peters impression of his father.


----------



## joyceking (Jul 22, 2011)

I love it


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Jul 22, 2011)

Umm...

Why?

Also, I'd do it, but with a jar of peanut butter (granted I have parental approval - unlikely).  I'm a peanut butter FIEND...


----------



## Enter (Jul 22, 2011)

nom nom nom


----------



## professoralpha7 (Jul 22, 2011)

looks like chocolate


----------



## Akuma (Jul 22, 2011)

Compared to the ammounts of calories EpicMealTime cooks and eats, that guy is pathetic.
Eating a whole jar of Nutella requires no effort what so ever.

Making a 10k kcal burger and consuming it, now THAT takes effort!


----------



## Olji (Jul 22, 2011)

Akuma said:


> Compared to the ammounts of calories EpicMealTime cooks and eats, that guy is pathetic.
> Eating a whole jar of Nutella requires no effort what so ever.
> 
> Making a 10k kcal burger and consuming it, now THAT takes effort!


 
If you watched through his videos you can see that his things is to eat fast, not to consume as much calories as possible, although he have eaten some things I know I wouldn't be able to consume, like 2 pounds of butter, this or this


----------



## Bapao (Jul 22, 2011)

Oljibe said:


> If you watched through his videos you can see that his things is to eat fast, not to consume as much calories as possible, although he have eaten some things I know I wouldn't be able to consume, like 2 pounds of butter, this or this


 
I wonder if he pukes everything back out after he's done.


----------



## Erzz (Jul 22, 2011)

He purposely a whole jar of Nutella?
wat


----------



## Stefan (Jul 22, 2011)

Akuma said:


> Making a 10k kcal burger and consuming it, now THAT takes effort!


 
Where can I see that?


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Jul 22, 2011)

Phlippieskezer said:


> Umm...
> 
> Why?





Erzz said:


> He purposely a whole jar of Nutella?
> wat


He's a professional Competitive Eater. Training.




professoralpha7 said:


> looks like chocolate


I'm guessing you don't know what Nutella is.




Akuma said:


> Compared to the ammounts of calories EpicMealTime cooks and eats, that guy is pathetic.
> Eating a whole jar of Nutella requires no effort what so ever.
> 
> Making a 10k kcal burger and consuming it, now THAT takes effort!


What does Competitive Speed Eating have absolutely _anything_ to do with consuming a bunch of calories?

Oh right, nothing.
It's about how fast you eat it, and not how many calories you intake.




b4p4076 said:


> I wonder if he pukes everything back out after he's done.


 He actually has a Q&A section in his YouTube, where he answers a bunch of user questions on there. That was one of them. He said the truth is sometimes, you do puke after a competition. Mainly liquidy things, that have a lot of sauce.


----------



## Innocence (Jul 22, 2011)

Akuma said:


> Compared to the ammounts of calories EpicMealTime cooks and eats, that guy is pathetic.
> Eating a whole jar of Nutella requires no effort what so ever.
> 
> Making a 10k kcal burger and consuming it, now THAT takes effort!


 
If you'd checked this guy out, you'd know that he was in the EpicMealTime "Stockyard Burger" video, and consumed the WHOLE massive deep-friend burger thingie that he was given.


----------



## Stefan (Jul 22, 2011)

ElectricDoodie said:


> It's about how fast you eat it, and not how many calories you intake.



Not measured in calories, but often *is* about the amount.

_"Contests are typically less than 15 minutes in length, with the person consuming the most food being declared the winner."_
-- http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Competitive_eating


----------



## Stefan (Jul 22, 2011)

Innocence said:


> he was in the EpicMealTime "Stockyard Burger" video, and consumed the WHOLE massive deep-friend burger thingie that he was given.


 
Unlike the EpicMealTime guys who never seem to eat it all (judging by the two or three video endings I just watched).


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Jul 22, 2011)

Stefan said:


> Not measured in calories, but often *is* about the amount.
> 
> _"Contests are typically less than 15 minutes in length, with the person consuming the most food being declared the winner."_
> -- http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Competitive_eating


 Which is why I specifically used the word calorie, and not amount.





Stefan said:


> Unlike the EpicMealTime guys who never seem to eat it all (judging by the two or three video endings I just watched).


 They don't. Most of the time, they don't finish it. And they also share it amongst themselves, where as Furious Pete (the guy in the Nutella video) eats everything all by himself.


----------



## Innocence (Jul 22, 2011)

ElectricDoodie said:


> Which is why I specifically used the word calorie, and not amount.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Then again, the only reason we know that Pete finished his food is because he said so in a video. The EpicMealTime people might have finished something before.


----------



## cityzach (Jul 22, 2011)

that is just gross.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Jul 22, 2011)

Innocence said:


> Then again, the only reason we know that Pete finished his food is because he said so in a video. The EpicMealTime people might have finished something before.


 
Are you kidding? He has multiple videos of him winning different competitions. You can literally watch it.


----------



## Stefan (Jul 22, 2011)

Innocence said:


> the only reason we know that Pete finished his food is *because he said so* in a video.


 
Are you, like, blind? And if you couldn't see it for yourself in the uncut videos and if you didn't trust the other people in them, what about his results in official eating competitions?


----------



## Bapao (Jul 22, 2011)

Man, I'm hungry...


----------



## BC1997 (Jul 22, 2011)

Diabetes in a jar.


----------



## qqwref (Jul 22, 2011)

Akuma said:


> Compared to the ammounts of calories EpicMealTime cooks and eats, that guy is pathetic.


Yeah, except that Epic Meal Time doesn't actually eat their stuff. They just video themselves eating a few bites of it for comedic effect. It's much, much more impressive to make a 10 kcal meal and then eat all of it on camera.



Akuma said:


> Eating a whole jar of Nutella requires no effort what so ever.


Is that so? Try to do it yourself.



b4p4076 said:


> I wonder if he pukes everything back out after he's done.


He says he doesn't, unless he feels really sick after eating something.


----------



## n00bcub3r (Jul 22, 2011)

i feel rly sorry for his dentist lol


----------



## Innocence (Aug 3, 2011)

Stefan said:


> Are you, like, blind? And if you couldn't see it for yourself in the uncut videos and if you didn't trust the other people in them, what about his results in official eating competitions?


 
Sorry I didn't follow this up earlier (well, it's not like I lurk every thread that I make a post in) but that's irrelevant to my point. I'm just saying that it's possible that someone on EpicMealTime may have finished something that they made.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Aug 3, 2011)

Innocence said:


> I'm just saying that it's possible that someone on EpicMealTime may have finished something that they made.


 No. That's not what you're "just saying." You specifically said that there is no other way to believe FuriousPete, other than his own videos of him saying it. Which you are wrong about, because there is plenty of evidence of it.




Innocence said:


> Then again, the only reason we know that Pete finished his food is because he said so in a video.


----------

